#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Speakers met onderling verschillende Impedantie op dezelfde versterker aansluiten

## Perdido

Vraag aan ervaren PA gebruikers:
We hebben een powermixer van 2 x 600 Watt bij 4 Ohm.
Ik wil daar binnen afzienbare tijd 4 luidsprekes op aansluiten van 300 Watt per stuk / 8 Ohm.  
Op dit moment heb ik 2 x 300 Watt/8 Ohm  en 2 x 200 Watt/8 Ohm nominaal.   
Kan ik deze combinatie probleemloos aansluiten en de versterker behoorlijk losdraaien wat vermogen betreft   of gaan in zo'n geval mijn lichtere luidsprekers van 200 Watt naar de mallemoeren ?

----------


## ruurd

Het is een rekensommetje (correct me f i'm wrong)

1/8 + 1/8 = 0,25
0,25/1 = 4 = Rtot

Dit betekend dus dat je versterker een maximaal vermogen kan leveren van 600watt aan beide speakers. Ik heb het over 1 kant. Deel dit door 2 (p = u x i) en je komt op 300 wat per speaker terecht. Dit betekend dus dat jouw speaker welke max 200 watt aankan er met 100 watt uitgeblazen zou kunnen worden...

Rustig aan doen dus. Bij het parallel doorkoppelen van speaker met een verschillende weerstand moet je wat meer oppassen. Je creëert dan een onbalans is de verdeling van het vermogen.

----------


## Perdido

_Dit betekend dus dat jouw speaker welke max 200 watt aankan er met 100 watt uitgeblazen zou kunnen worden...
_

Ik snap het nog niet goed.
De bedoeling is op de linker uitgang van de versterker de 300 Watt box aan te sluiten en deze door te lussen naar de tweede van 200 Watt.
Ditzelfde geldt voor de rechter uitgang.
Zo draaien alle boxen op 4 Ohm.
Heb ik het dan mis dat aan elke uitgang een geluidsvermogen hangt van 500 Watt?   
Hoe kan dan de 200 Watt-box er met 100 Watt al worden uitgeblazen ?

----------


## ruurd

Even voor de duidelijkheid: een speaker leverd geen vermogen. De waarde is wat deze aankan.

Hoe kom jij bij die 500 watt?

En hij wordt er niet al bij 100watt uitgeblazen, maar bij 200. 300 - 200 = 100. Opvattingsverschilletje...

----------


## Perdido

Wat mij gezegd is:
Als ik de speakers doorlus naar nog eens een volgende speaker, dan heb je dus 2 stuks van  8 ohm speakers achter elkaar en wordt het totaal 4 ohm, naar mijn  idee wordt het dan een optelsom van 300 Watt plus 200 Watt = 500 Watt.
Klopt dit ?

----------


## salsa

Nee, de versterker 'ziet' niet wat voor luidsprekers aan hem gekoppeld is..
Jouw versterker 'levert' op 4 Ohm dus 600Watts, je hebt er twee per kanaal aangesloten dus is het 600Watts/2 = 300 Watts per speaker.

Dave

----------


## moderator

Nee....dat klopt maar deels.
Hoeveel watt aan hoeveel Ohm je speaker is, dat is een gegeven.

Je versterker levert een bepaald vermogen wanner hij op 8Ohm wordt belast en een ander vermogen ( meer, maar niet het dubbele) wanneer de versterker op 4Ohm wordt belast.

Zoekwoorden voor in de search en wiki: Impedantie, wet van Ohm

edit: Salsa was me net voor, nog wel even het onderwerp aangepast en verhuisd.

----------


## nightline

Je snapt het inderdaad niet, ff wat uitleggen:
-je speakers zijn 8 ohm en blijven dat al sluit je ze met 4 stuks parallel
-je versterker "ziet" en impendantie van 4 ohm in geval van 2 x 8ohm luidspreker parallel aan die uitgang.
-doordat de versterker een lagere weerstand ziet gaat deze meer vermogen leveren ( in theorie het dubbele, in de praktijk minder ).
-het vermogen wordt verdeelt over de aangesloten speakers, omgekeerd evenredig aan de impendantie van de speakers.
-ingeval van een gelijke impendantie wordt het vermogen dus gelijk verdeelt.

Mvg

Jack

----------


## Perdido

Na alle goede raad weet ik nog niet wat ik het beste kan doen.
Wat is voor mij de beste keus om zoveel mogelijk rendement ( ik bedoel geluidssterkte) uit mijn versterker halen?

*1.* in totaal 4 boxen daarop aansluiten van elk 300 Watt/ 8 Ohm 
(2 x 2 boxen) - met ondersteuning van subwoofer. 

*2.* twee boxen aansluiten met bv. 400 Watt/8 Ohm + subwoofer.

*3.* twee boxen aansluiten met bv. 400 Watt/4 Ohm + subwoofer.

*4.* andere optie ?

Welke keus is de beste ? (powermixer heeft 2 x 600 Watt/4 Ohm)

----------


## speakertech

> Vraag aan ervaren PA gebruikers:
> We hebben een powermixer van 2 x 600 Watt bij 4 Ohm.
> Ik wil daar binnen afzienbare tijd 4 luidsprekes op aansluiten van 300 Watt per stuk / 8 Ohm.  
> Op dit moment heb ik 2 x 300 Watt/8 Ohm  en 2 x 200 Watt/8 Ohm nominaal.   
> Kan ik deze combinatie probleemloos aansluiten en de versterker behoorlijk losdraaien wat vermogen betreft   of gaan in zo'n geval mijn lichtere luidsprekers van 200 Watt naar de mallemoeren ?



Op elk kanaal komen twee luidsprekers van 8 ohm. De versterker wordt dus belast op elk kanaal met 4 ohm. Dat is helemaal correct. Bij elk kanaal zal het vermogen zich gelijkelijk over de luidsprekers verdelen. Elke luidspreker krijgt daarom 300 watt voor zijn kiezen. Als de 200 watt speakers echt 200 watters zijn, zullen ze waarschijnlijk wel heel blijven, omdat een speaker van 200 watt meestal het dubbele aan kan op muziek. Dan moet je niet over chinatek boxen spreken.
Als je je versterker normaal uitstuurt, ligt het gemiddelde vermogen aanzienlijk lager. Er lijkt dus geen probleem te zijn. Het enige waar je goed op moet letten, is dat je de versterker niet constant laat clippen, dat is meestal funest voor speakers. Ook Hardcore etc. is voor sommige speakers teveel gevraagd.

Speakertech

----------


## gilo

hey

Ik heb recent van iemand een versterker gekregen, 380W,  maar ik snap het aantal ohms van de versterker niet,
dit is wat achterop staat:
caution: speaker impedance 1 + 2 (8~16 ohms)
                                     others (4~16 ohms)
ik dacht dat ze bedoelden dat je bij 1 of 2 boxen minimaal 8 ohms hebt en bij meer dan 2 boxen minimaal 4 ohms.
maar ik dacht vraag het maar even voor ik mijn boxen sloop  :Wink: 

michiel



//edit:
waarom is mijn post achter in ander een topic geplaatst?? XD
ik las net in dit forum dat het aantal watts dat een box heeft het maximale is dat hij aankan, toen dacht ik eraan dat er dus geen minimum is. dan kan je dus met een 200 watt versterker best een luidspreker van 500 watt van geluid voorzien, je gebruikt hem dan alleen niet optimaal.

----------


## ralph

Jouw bericht is verplaatst omdat het
a. Al eerder aan de orde is gekomen,
b. In het onderdeel 'live' was geplaatst
c. Er leeswerk was vereist voordat je een mogelijk antwoord op je vraag zou kunnen begrijpen.

In aanvulling.

De wet van Ohm, ff zoeken op google en je weet meer is natuurkundige basiskennis.
Een speaker heeft een bepaalde impedantie, die wordt uitgedrukt in de waarde: Ohm, net zoals je gewichten in gram uitdrukt en lengtes in meters.

Een speaker heeft dus specificaties, bijvoorbeeld 4 Ohm.

Een versterker levert vermogen, Watt.

Afhankelijk van op hoeveel Ohm de versterker wordt belast, lever de versterker deze Watt's.

In het geval er op je versterker staat: belastbaar tussen de 8 en 4Ohm, moet je deze versterker niet op minder dan 4Ohm gaan belasten.
Daar is deze versterker niet voor gemaakt.

Veel leesplezier!

----------


## gilo

hey

Hier even een korte vraag. Is het mogelijk dat een luidspreker meer watt heeft dan de versterker. Dus bijvoorbeeld een 500 watt box op een 200 watt versterker aan sluiten.

Michiel

----------


## Stoney3K

> hey
> 
> Hier even een korte vraag. Is het mogelijk dat een luidspreker meer watt heeft dan de versterker. Dus bijvoorbeeld een 500 watt box op een 200 watt versterker aan sluiten.
> 
> Michiel



Dan heb je dus nog 300 watt over... Vol gas met die handel!  :Smile: 

Uiteraard even opletten dat je je versterker niet overstuurt. Gaat niet zo mooi klinken en je tweeters vinden het ook minder handig.

Let wel: Dit geldt alleen als het bij allebei om RMS vermogen gaat. Als een speaker 500 Watt piek-of muziekvermogen erop heeft staan, dan moet je wel even uitkijken, want het RMS vermogen zal dan lager uitvallen. Let ook even op de impedantie!

----------


## gilo

> Let wel: Dit geldt alleen als het bij allebei om RMS vermogen gaat. Als een speaker 500 Watt piek-of muziekvermogen erop heeft staan, dan moet je wel even uitkijken, want het RMS vermogen zal dan lager uitvallen.



zou je me misschien kunnen uitleggen wat je daar precies mee bedoelt? :Confused: 

edit: zal nog ff in andere topic kijken misschien dat het ergens anders al staat  :Wink: 

ik denk dat ik het snap! :Big Grin: 
stel een luidspreker heeft 500 watt piek heeft en 350 RMS. nu staat er achter op alleen de 500 watt piek vermogen en denk je dus dat je er een 400 watt versterker op kan aansluiten maar dat kan dan dus niet!

klopt dat een beetje?

----------


## Stoney3K

> zou je me misschien kunnen uitleggen wat je daar precies mee bedoelt?
> 
> edit: zal nog ff in andere topic kijken misschien dat het ergens anders al staat 
> 
> ik denk dat ik het snap!
> stel een luidspreker heeft 500 watt piek heeft en 350 RMS. nu staat er achter op alleen de 500 watt piek vermogen en denk je dus dat je er een 400 watt versterker op kan aansluiten maar dat kan dan dus niet!
> 
> klopt dat een beetje?



500W piek komt meestal met zo'n 200-250W RMS overeen, dat ligt meestal aan de manier waarop speakerfabrikanten hun 'piek' of muziekvermogen specificeren. DAP boxjes komen waarschijnlijk niet verder dan de 150W RMS bij 500W piek, mijn Wharfedale speakers halen de 300 RMS en 1200W piek, maar die kunnen ook echt baspieken van dat vermogen redelijk goed hebben.

Let wel, die 400W RMS is vermogen wat je uit een zuivere sinus haalt. Muziek heeft een heel afwisselende vermogensverdeling (bv. hoge pieken bij kickdrum, heel weinig op zachte stukken) en daarom wordt het piek vermogen ook meestal erop gezet. Het is in weze een verkapte marketingtruc om meer vermogen te kunnen verkopen voor hetzelfde geld, alleen van het RMS vermogen kun je betrouwbaar uitgaan. Je kan er overigens kortstondig zonder problemen overheen gaan, dus een 400W(RMS) versterker op een 350W(RMS) speaker zal met muziek weinig problemen geven, alleen met een zuivere sinus help je de speaker naar de maan.

Als je veilig wil spelen, draai je het volume van je versterker gewoon wat terug. Bijvoorbeeld als je een 200W speaker hebt met een 400W (per kant!) versterker, dan zul je nooit mis gaan als je de volumeknop half open draait.  :Smile:

----------


## gilo

ik snap het,
bedankt!

nog even een kort vraagje,
ik ben van plan om een tweetal luidsprekers te kopen van 190W, helaas is mijn versterker maar 120 watt. kan ik het dan wel aansluiten?

----------

